# He bit me and then laughed!



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So I just had to share this story because my husband and I were just cracking up at Oliver (our parrotlet).

Let me just start by saying that Oliver hasn't bitten me since about November of last year. He just doesn't bite anymore and when he used to, you could always pin it to territory aggression (he never just bites for no reason), so you can imagine my surprise when he is sitting with me at dinner just chattering away and then out of no where-in the middle of me saying something to my husband-Oliver bites into the soft part of my fingertip. Really hard! It was so hard, way harder then he ever has bitten me before. I couldn't help but yell out a bit in surprise and pain. Then Oliver just started laughing. He was actually laughing for several seconds or even minutes! He was doing his heart wings at the same time that he was cracking up. OMG, my husband and I started laughing and it was just hilarious. 

I still don't know why he did it, but he sure does know how to make sure he doesn't get in trouble  It is hard to be mad at a tiny, adorable, laughing yellow fluff ball.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like Oliver wants all the attention, too bad you could not have gotten a video of that, the part where he laughs and does the heart wings sounds really funny.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh the things they do, that's so funny!  By the way, I'd love to hear your Oliver laugh if you ever manage to record it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a little character he is! 

It must have been hysterical watching him laughing at you.*


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

That is so hilarious! I bet he was forgiven right away


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!! 
Too funny!!:laughing: What a hilarious boy you have. Wish you got that on video hehe


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Aww man, Kree does this now. It's a real kick to the teeth! Actually usually it's not him doing the biting but Arra. If anyone dares to say "Ow", Kree will fly around the room saying "Ow" repeatedly in a mocking tone and then laughing afterwards 

It's tough when they're evil AND cute  Sounds like Oliver has that combination down perfectly


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

He's doing it out of jealousy and want your attention.

I would too if I was he...and I'd bite your hubby too but much harder to shoo him away! There ain't no room for another man at my table with a girl.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> He's doing it out of jealousy and want your attention.
> 
> I would too if I was he...and I'd bite your hubby too but much harder to shoo him away! There ain't no room for another man at my table with a girl.


Haha you guys all think alike


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahahaha! that's so funny! I would say that he wants your attention and be the one and only for you!  and yes, I would love to watch a video on this!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That sounds so adorable the little stinker, they seem to know what to say at exactly the right time sometimes.


----------

